# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Forca e nderdijes

## Foleja_

Dr Xhozef Marfi  -*Forca e nderdijes*


Dr. Xhozef  Marfi ne te gjithe boten eshte i njohur si profesor,ligjerues dhe autor i mbi 40 librave te perkthyera ne me se 50 gjuhe te botes.Konsiderohet si shkrimtari me i njohur i *Mendimit te ri* ,levizje tanime shume e perhapur ne bote.Pasi ka specializuar farmakologjine,kimine dhe relixhionin,dr.Marfi eshte expekt ne trajnimin alternativ te semundjeve.
Xhozef Marfi nuk eshte teoricient i theshte i " mendimit te ri",por njeriu i cili dikur edhe vet ishte i semure nga nje smundje e rende dhe vdekjeprurese e kancerit(sarkoma),ku mjeksia bashkekohore i kishte ngritur duart,arriti qe per nje kohe te shkurter permes fuqise se paskajshme te forces se nderdijes ,te sherohet dhe per befasine e experteve prominet boterore,ti vej ne dyshime shume njohuri nga shkenca e medicines se sotme bashkekohore.
Me leximin e ketij libri para jush do te hapet nje realitet krejtesisht ndryshe nga ai te cilin ju e keni  menduar.
Mbajeni mend gjithemone: Asgje nuk eshte e pamundur.Pamundesia apsolute shkakton mosdija jone relaitive.


*Pasqyra e shkurter e mendimeve qe duhet mbajtur ne mend* ( marre nga libri )
*Thesari gjendet i fshehur ne thellesi tuajen.Pergjegjet e deshirave te zemres suaj gjurmoni ne brendi te vetvetes!
*Fshehtesia e madhe,zgjedhjen e se ciles e posedonin njerezit e shquar te te gjitha epokave,ndodhet ne afersine e tyre te te zbuluarit dhe te lirimit te fuqise se nderdijes se vet.Edhe ju  jeni ne gjendje te beni kete.
*Nderdija i di pergjigjet ne te gjitha pyetjete.Nese mu para gjumit nderdijes suaj i thuani :"Deshiroj te zgjohem ne ora gjashte"ajo do te ju zgjoje pikerisht ne ate kohe.
*Nderdija eshte ndertues i trupit tuaj dhe eshte ne gjendje qe te ju sheroj.Çdo nate  thellohuni ne gjume duke menduar per shendet te persosur  dhe nderdija juaj si sherbetor besnik do te kryej urdherin tuaj.
*Çdo mendim eshte shkak , ndersa çdo veti pasoj e saj.
*Po deshet te shkruani nje liber a ndonje pjese teatrale ,te mbani ndonje ligjerate te sukseseshme ,deshiren tuaj me kujdes dhe dashuri  shprehjani nderdijes suaj.Ajo, te jeni te bindur,do te ua plotesoj ate.
*Njeriu eshte sikurse kapiteni qe drejton anijen.Vetem urdherat me vend e çojne anijen ne liman.Prandaj,edhe ju patjeter te i jepni urdhera nderdijes suaj,e cila drejton pervojat tuaja( te keni mendime dhe perfytyrim te rregullt)
*Asnje here mos i perdorni shprehjet " Kjo eshte e shtrenjet .Ose :Nuk jam ne gjendje ta bej kete"Nderdija gjithemone do te ju kuptoj me seriozitet dhe do te perpiqet te mos i fitoni parate,gjegjesisht qe te mos afesoheni per ate çka synoni.Ne vend te kesaj thuani vetes :e mira/e keqja: e ndihmen e nderdijes  sime jam ne gjendje te bej çdo gje"
*Ligji i jetes  eshte ligji i besimit.Besimi eshte mendimi i lindur ne mendje.Mos besoni ne gjera qe ju shkaktojne dem dhe dhembje.Besoni se nderdija  eshte ne gjendje te ju frymezoje, te ju jape force,si dhe te ju qoj kah nje ardhmeri me e mire.Suksesi jetesore eshte plotesisht proporcional me besimin ne sukses.
*Po qe se i ndryshoni mendimet tuaja ,do ta ndryshoni fatin tuaj.

----------


## Foleja_

*Permbajtja e qendrimeve kryesore*


*Po menduat  mire, e mira do te ju pasoj,po menduat keq , e keqja gjithashtu do te ju pasoj.Njeriu eshte i tille si mendon.
*Nderdija eshte ne gjendje te  kundershtoj,por pranon çdo  gje qe ia percjell vetedija.
*Secili njeri disponon mundesi te zgjedhjes.Percaktohuni per shendet dhe lumturi.Mund te zgjedhni dashamiresine ose vagabondizmin ndaj te afermve.Percaktohuni per bashkepunim,per gezim,per sjellje miqesore dhe do te vereni reagim te pranueshem nga te gjithe qe i keni prane vetes.Kjo eshte menyra menyra me e mire per tu zhvilluar personaliteti pozitiv.
*Vetedija eshte si "roja e portes".Detyra kryesore  e saj eshte pengimi i depertimit te pershtypjeve te rrejshme ne nderdije.Percaktohuni dhe besoni ne mundesite e ndodhive pozitive.Fuqia me e madhe e njeriu eshte aftesia  per zgjedhje.Zgjedheni  lumturine dhe begatine.
*Deklarimet dhe sugjesionet e te tjereve  nuk kane fuqi qe te ju shkaktojne dhembje.E vetmja force  qe mund te ju lendoj  eshte mendja juaj e nderlikuar-autosugjesioni.Refuzojinimendimet e te tjereve,ndersa pranojeni  vetem e vetem sugjesionet e juaja pozitive.
*Kini kujdes se ç flisni.Perndryshe  do te jeni te detyruar te jepni llogari per çdo fjale.Asnjehere mos thuani :"Do te mbaroj,do te humb punen,nuk jam ne gjendje te paguaj qirane e baneses".Nderdija nuk di qka eshte mahia,sepse çdo mendim ajo e kupton me serizitet,duke u perpjekur me tere fuqine qe te e shenderroj ne veper.
*Mendja juaj nuk eshte e lige.Asnje fuqi natyrore vetevetiu nuk eshte keqeberese,por ajo sillet ne perputhje me menyren se si e shfrytezoni.Perdoreni mendjen tuaj si force sheruese,si frymezim dhe si shkak per lumturine e te afermve tuaj.
*Filloni te mendoni nga aspekti i se vertetave te amshueshme  dhe nga ai i principeve  jetesore.Harrojeni friken,mosdijen dhe besimet e kota.Mos lini te tjeret te mendojne per ju!Vete zgjidhni  mendimet tuaja-vetevendosni!
*Çdo njeri eshte kapiten i shpirtit  dhe zot i fatit te vet.Mos harroni ,ju posedoni mundesi te zgjedhjes.Prandaj zgjidhni jeten,dashurine,shendetin,lumturine!
*Çdo send qe vetedija e paramendon ose e beson si te vertete,nderdija ate do ta pervetesoj e do ta shenderroj ne veper.Besoni  ne fat te mire,ne veprim te drejte dhe ne çudine e quajtur JETE !

----------


## Foleja_

*Ç duhet mbajtur ne mend?*

*Ligji i aksionit dhe reaksionit eshte universal.Te menduarit paraqet aksionin,nderkaq pergjegjja e menjehereshme e nderdijes eshte reaksioni.Kujdesuni per mendimet tuaja!
*Çdo frustacion bazohet  ne deshiren e palotesuar.Po u kushtuat teper rendesi pengesave,shtyerjeve dhe veshtiresive , do te pasoj reagimi gjegjes i nderdijes.Kesisoj ju punoni kunder  se mires suaj.
*Po  qe se me vetedije dhe haptas perseritni " Besoj  se fuqia e nderdijes  ne kete çast ,duke perdorur edhe trupin tim,eshte duke ma plotesuar deshiren e menduar,do te ndjeni qarkullimin e principit jetesore neper brendine e trupit dhe shpirtit tuaj.Te gjitha veshtiresite do te zhduken.
*Frika,shqetesimi dhe merzia çrregullojne ritmin normalte punes se zemres,te mushkerive dhe te organeve te tjera.Ushqeni nderdijen  me mendime rreth harmonise,rreth shendetit,rreth paqes ne menyre  qe te gjitha funsionet tupore te jene perseri normale.
*Pjesa e vetedijeshme e mendjes suaj  gjithnje le te  shpresoje per mire, sepse nderdija do te kujdeset  qe me besnikeri ta reprodukoje menyren tuaj te te menduarit.
*Paramendoni perfundim te mbare ose zgjedhje te problemit tuaj,ndjeni gezim per qellimin e realizuar,sepse çdo gje qe mendoni a ndjeni me ndihmen e nderdijes do te behet realitet.
****

*Shpeshehere perkujtojani vetes se fuqia sheruese eshte mu ne nderdijen tuaj.
*Mbani mend se besimi i ngjane fares se hedhur ne toke prej se ciles rritet lloji i bimes se mbjellur.Ne mendjen tuaj mbilleni faren,ujiteni,dhe ushqejeni me besim dhe shprese  se do te arrini rezultate te deshiruara.
*Derisa jeni duke u lutur,keni ndermend se te kuptuarit e brendeshem e te thellesishem te teresise , te bukurise dhe te persosmerise eshte ne gjendje te ndryshoje formulat negative te te menduarit ne nderdije,si dhe te prodhoj efekte te mrekullueshme.
*Te gjitha semundjet lindin ne mendjen e njeriut.Seciles paraqitje trupore,domosdo  i paraprine formulari gjegjes mendo.
*Sugjesioni  nen hipnoze eshte ne gjendje te shkaktoje paraqitjen e simptomeve gati te seciles semundje.Me kete menyre tregohet qarte fuqia e mendjes se njeriut.
*Eshte vetem nje proces i vetem dhe unitar i sherimit -besimi,eshte vetem nje fuqi sheruese -nderdija.
*Efekt te njejte do te keni pavaresisht se objekti i besimit eshte i drejte apo i rrejshem.Nderdija reagon ndaj mendimit te lig ne vetedije.Mjafton qe besimin ta kuptoni si mendim i lindur ne vetedije.

----------


## Foleja_

*Disa keshilla te permbledhura*

*Konstatoni se ç eshte ajo qe sjell sherimin.Duhet pasur ndermend  se udhezimet e drejta qe ia jepni nderdijes  do te ju shpiejne kah sherimi.
*Paramendoni  qellimin  dhe perpiquni qe ta ndjeni si te vertete !Kembengulni  ne kete dhe rezultati nuk do te ju mungoje.
*Percaktoni natyren e vertete te besimit!Mbani mend mend qe besimi eshte mendim i krijuar ne mendje:njeriu ben  vetem ate qe eshte krijuar ne mendjen e tij.
*Nuk duhet menduar ne semundje dhe ne ate qe ju sjell dem.Besoni ne shendet te persosur,  ne perparim, ne paqe ,ne pasuri.
*Perdorni fuqine e terapise lutese  ne jeten tuaj.Zgjidheni planin perkates,idene perfytyrimin.Mentalisht dhe emocionalisht behuni me kete ide dhe po i qendraut besnik  qendrimit te tille , lutja do te ju pranohet.
*Gjithnje duhet pasur ndermend qe  fuqine sheruese  mund ta pervetesonivetem me ndihmen e besimit e asesi  ndryshe, qe do te thote duke njohur menyren e veprimit te  mendjes suaj te vetedijeshme dhe te nderdijeshme.Besimi vjen vetem pas te kuptuarit.
*Besimi i parezerve  do te tjote se deri te sherimi arrihet edhe pa te kuptuarit  e fuqive te pseudomjekeve.
*Mesohuni te luteni  edh eper ata qe i doni dhe jane te semure.Futeni qetesin ene shpirte.Pastaj idete e shendetit ,te vitaliteteit dhe te persosmerise  , me ndihmen e mendjes  subjektive universale, do te fillojne  te veprojne ne  nderdijen e me te dashurve tuaj.
**
*Behuni inxhinier i shpirtit tuaj dhe gjithnje perdorni teknikat e provuara te perparimit te jetes suaj.
*Deshira eshte lutje.Shpreheni deshiren,se qellimit do te ia arrini me lehte  me ndihmen e padyshimte te shkences mendore.
*Eksperimentoni ne veteveten derisa te bindeni  se inteligjenca e paskajshme  gjithemone reagon aty  ne secilin mendim te vetedijeshem.
* Perfytyrimi vlene sa njemeije fjale.
*Largojuni nga çdo detyrim a ngarkese mendore gjate lutjes!
*Duhet pasur parasyshe qe zemra mirenjohese eshte  ne afersi te thesarit te gjithesise.
*Te pohosh do te thote te thuash qe  gjerat jane keshtu dhe keshtu.Po qendruat te vendosur ne kete  qendrim  mendore  dhe po e ndjete ate si te vertete , edh eperkunder provave te mundeshme  ne dobi te se kundertes ,lutja do te ju plotesohet.
*Krijoni vale elektronike te harmonise, te shendetit dhe te qetesise , duke menduar ne lavdine e mençurise  se paskajshme.

***

*Mos u brengosni shume per punen e zemres , te mushkerive a te ndonje pjese te anatomise  suaj!Mbeshtetuni nderdijes  suaj dhe rikujtoni sa me shpesh faktin se ineligjenca  e paskajshme  do te ndermarr çdo gje qe eshte e nevojshme.
*Imagjinata eshte arma juaj me e forte -vetia juaj me e fuqishme.Paramendoni  te miren  dhe pozitiven!Njeriu  eshte i tille çfar mendon qe eshte.
*Ne gjendje kotjeje , ju i shmangeni  konfliktit midis vetedijes dhe nderdijes.Mu para gjumit mendoni deshirat si te plotesuara.Gjate kesaj ,kembengulni!Flini te qete  dhe zgjohuni te gezuar.
*Detyrimi mendor  dhe mundi i tepruar  mundesojne qe ne plane te pare te shperthej frika  dhe ngarkesa psikike, gje qe pamundesojne gjetjen e pergjegjjes.Gjithnje veproni ne menyre te lehte.
Nderdija fillon te materializoje idene  vetem nese jeni te çlodhur  dhe nese i lejoni asaj  qe idene se pari te e pervetesoj plotesisht.
*Mendoni  dhe planifikoni ,pavaresisht nga metodat tradicionale.
*Duhet patur ndermend qe çdo problem ka zgjidhje.

----------


## Poeti

Foleja_,

E kam lexuar "Forca e Nderdijes" te Xhozef Marfit para disa vitesh, dhe me te vertete jam ndare shume i kenaqur, sepse ne nje menyre ka qene nje pervoje e re per mua dhe nje udherrefyes shume i mire. Shumicen e thenjeve te bartura ketu nga ti une i pata nenvizuar dhe shtypur ne nje dyfletesh, te kopjura ne disa kopje te cilat ua jipja atyre qe kishin dyshime ne aftesite dhe mundesite e tyre. Eshte tamam nje eliksir per shpirtin.
  Te falemnderit qe me rikujtove edhe njehere keto thenje per mua te cmuara.

----------


## angert

Te lumt folea e shqipes per keto tema qe na keni sjell ketu i lexova dhe jam shum i knaqur,pikrisht ne burg kur ishim ata politika strategjike e udbashve te jugosllavis ishte koncentrimi i tyre per te shpartalluar shpirtin dgdhe psiqiken shqiptare me lodhje dekoncentrime ,terrore te ndryshme ata krijojnin shpesh gjoja gatishmerin sikur duan ti bejn diqka te tmerrshme te burgosaurit ata kan perdor edhe metoda tjera por forca   e idealit ton,ka qen e madhe qendresa  emoralit ton ka qen e madhe ,kemi pas ideale te larta dhe psikologji te fort  qendrueshmerije,ahtu i kemi ba ball  bishave qe me te verrtet as djalli vet nuk din qka pjell mendja   e tyre  nga njiher,kur mendohem them o zot si nuk paskemi dit ne shqiptart se qfar planesh kriminale kan pregatit kunder nesh.
ne burg shpeshher ushtronim nje far koncentrimi dhe kam gjet vet forcen e nderdijes dhe te koncentrimit ne gjera te buura jasht presioneve dhe derpresioneve qe na pushtonin nga njeher,sepse ishim ne vend te huaj dhe na mbeshtetnin nga njiher per muri me provokime te renda  aata perdornin edhe psikologjin e djallit per te na presionuar psiqikisht.
qellimi i tyre ishte qe te na maltretojn ne forma psikologjike duke na e nxi jeten,por edhe merzine  burgut  e  kishim.
ata krijonin atmosfer duke na len te kuptonin s ene nuk kishim ardhmeri,se edhe pas daljes nga burgu do te pasonin ndjekje .
me gjithat gjithmon kam gjet shpresa dhe dalje nga gjendja e  rend shpirtrore duke ushtruar dhe duke  gjet bindje tjera e disponime dhe mendime tjera nepermes  formulimeve ,dhe koncentrimeve si dhe meditimeve pozitive.
nGANJIHER TDERI NE PES GJASHT OR SHKARKOJA TRURIN NGA NGARKESAT E KEQIJA   mandej kerkoja forcen e mbrendshme  optimiste duke e kryer si fakt e si,pushtet te plot ne jeten time dhe keshtu vetargtohesha me forca te mija dhe kerkoja hapsira te reja  tjera  per vullnet dhe pozitivizma

ne ket menyr kemi mbijetuar kazamatet e fashisteve dhe llogoret koncetruese te 
ku ishte feeri  vet per shqiptar te cilet  gati te gjith kan dal me pasoja shendetsore,per shembull un kam qarkullim te veshtirsuar te gjakut,disa kan marr smundje tjera neper veshka e organe tjera por asnji nuk ka dal pa pasoja te ndryshme .
Armiq te medhej te shqiptarve paskan qen  shum kombe e nuk e paskemi dit mir,por nje egersi kaq  e poshter  nje ashpersi siq u deshmua edhe gjat gjenocidit t e fundit ne kosov esht dasht  te na sherbej ne dobi te unitettit ne shqiptarve ne  fakt ndodhi e kunderta kurr ma te shpartalluar nuk kemi qen,se ne keto kohra ,prandaj edhe merzitem po vuaj sepse nuk jam mesuar keshtu ather kemi pas shum ma shum unitet shqiptart n mes vete s e ne keto kohra shum te liga dhe nuk po jam i disponuar,nuk me pelqen kjo gjendje aspak e populit ti, esht ky nje shkatrrim  i madh shpirtror se qka po ndodh  ne jeten ton ku te gjith jan larguar nga njeri tjetri pa nevoj dhe  vetem pse u krijua 
mentalitet krejt pa lidhje qe diush e solli  si avantur.
poeti xhelal ferizi me rrrespekt t e madh per ty folea

angert

----------

